

Funding Your Startup With Hackathon Winnings - blaurenceclark
http://www.getvue.co/blog/technology/funding-your-startup-with-hackathon-winnings/

======
danielfriedman
Love hearing this! I co-founded the first MHacks and after going to 10+
hackathons, I think this will become a trend. Hackathons are held in nearly
every major city and every college now. More prize winnings, more hackers to
meet potential cofounders and you're ripe to see just a few more startups.

~~~
glovedotcom
I hope the hackathon winnings become more transparent (not yours)...I hear
many complaints from folks who have put a lot of effort to only see the
"prize" or not the "prizes".

Brain - What are you thoughts on when to take the investment vs cash?

------
dcarterjs
looking forward to applying some of this at my first hackathon. do you usually
come in with an idea, or wait until after getting there to think of something?

~~~
angilly
It's totally up to you. Some hackathons are themed, so a lot of times you'll
want to hear presentations from various API sponsors first and then decide how
to integrate. Conversely, in the case of [http://ramen.is](http://ramen.is),
we had planned out the idea for quite a while before going into the LAUNCH
hackathon last November.

